# SoundClick Lockdown Blues



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Found the Soundclick site from one of Dave's posts so I did these over the weekend.. lol









Companion Reaper MP3 Master by George Cunningham


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums. #Blues




soundclick.com













Moonshiner MP3 Reaper by George Cunningham


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums. #traditional




soundclick.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another good voice and some chops to boot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Your voice is true! 

Your phrasing on the blues guitar is excellent. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work wardo ..... btw how did you make out with the piezo disk?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent, well done!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> btw how did you make out with the piezo disk?


I tried it on my resonator but it seems no matter what I do with that guitar I can’t get it to record well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great job Sir

The guitar sounds big. The voice sounds real.


----------

